# Beginners Blueberry Wine



## MineWine (May 10, 2019)

Here is a log of sorts of how I am making Blueberry Wine. The recipe is from The Home Winemakers Companion by Gene Spaziani and Ed Halloran. I also see this recipe, or very close to it in other places. There is one main difference between the source recipe and this batch, Frozen Supermarket Blueberries.
I'll update this main post as the wine matures and add a final measurements graph.

Recipe
10-15 lbs of frozen blueberries
10 lbs granulated sugar
5 tsp acid
1-1/4 tsp yeast nutrient
10 drops of pectic enzyme
1-1/4 tsp of grape tannin
1 oz American Oak chips
I pack Red Star Cotes des Blancs yeast
Enough water to make 5 gallons

Day 1
I boiled 2-1/2 gallons of tap water and added 9 lbs sugar to it, dissolving it completely. While the water was boiling I put the 4 packages of semi thawed blueberries and one 1 lb package of mixed berries (for 13 lbs total), as well as the remaining pound of sugar into the fruit bag and into the primary. I poured in the boiling water and stirred until fully thawed. I added remaining cool water to 5-1/4 gallons total to bring the temp down to approx 75f. When cooled I added all the ingredients to add body and flavor to the must, except the yeast.
I added 5 campden tablets, stirred it for 5 minutes and let it sit over night
Readings:
Temp - 72f
SG - 1.105
Acid - 43%

Day 2
Took acid readings using Pheno and still appears low, approx 50%. A proper level would be approx 65% which would mean adding 5 additional tsp of acid mix. This seems like too much to add at a single time. So I add 2-1/2 tsp of acid mix to bring it up approx 7%. I don't want to be too aggressive, there may be undissolved acids, or it may come from the fruit as the pectin breaks it down.
I also add the yeast.




Day 3
I use a gallon sanitized jug and from the valve on the primary I fill it twice and pour it over the fruit bag, back into the primary. The bag is floating nicely and smells of CO2 and berries.
SG - 1.098
Acid 62%

Day 4 and 5
Stirred and punched down

Day 6
Still active. Stirred and punched down
Temp - 72f
SG - 1.074
Acid - 63%

Day 7
Stirred and punched down

Day 8
Temp - 71f
SG - 1.065
Acid - 65%

Day 9
Considerable slowing of bubbles
Temp - 70f
SG - 1.063
I removed the bag of fruit and placed in a sanitized bowl, squeezing the juice from it and adding it to the carboy. I rack the primary through the valve and tube into a 6 gallon carboy, adding just over 1/2 gallon of additional water to reduce SG and acid. It's topped with an airlock. I also placed the bottom lees into a separate covered glass measuring vessel for later examination.
SG - 1.056
Acid - 60%
It's barely bubbling, I hope it's not stuck.





Day 10
I left the lee's out in a saran wrap covered glass bowl, it's fizzing fiercely. After a quick look I realize it's a thick mush and toss it out. The carboy is bubbling nicely, and appears very sensitive to light. It's in a dark closet and I use a tactical flashlight to illuminate it. There is an inch of thin, pink foam across the top until I shine the flashlight, which is very bright. The foam breaks and leaves bubbling smooth liquid. When I remove the light the foam again covers the must. This tells me that a dark closet is the best for this yeast. The whole container is active and the airlock bubbles once every 3 seconds.


----------



## Scooter68 (May 10, 2019)

Only problem I see is you are way short on blueberries. You might get away with it but most likely the flavor will be very light. Normally I would recommend not less than 5 pounds per gallon and best is about 6 to 6.5 lbs per gallon.


----------



## GreginND (May 10, 2019)

The color looks great. The amount of fruit may be fine depending on the depth of flavor. You can be the judge. I think this is going to be good. I do love blueberry wine and the added triple berry will add just that right amount of complexity. Keep us updated!


----------



## Scooter68 (May 11, 2019)

Trying to understand why you would remove the bag of fruit when the SG is at 1.053. Especially when your fruit quantity is lower than normal - you need to extract every last bit of flavor from the fruit. Blueberry seeds and pulp do not impart any negative qualities to your wine.

Suggest you rethink your process next time around:
1) Increase lbs/gallon to at least 5lb and preferably 6lbs. (Higher with any store bought fruit because it's picked early - before it reaches peak flavor and sugar content) 
2) Leave the fruit in the must until the SG has dropped to 1.020 or lower.
3) Don't waste your time taking acid measurements once fermentation has started, the fermentation CO2 will give false readings.
Most often a pH reading (More commonly used than Acid percent) of 3.4-3.6 is rarely a problem with ripe blueberries, in fact overly acid conditions are more common with blueberries than just about any fruit used for wine. Many blueberry wine makers struggle to raise the pH to 3.4 with some reporting initial pH readings of 3.00 or lower.


----------



## Stressbaby (May 11, 2019)

Agree with Scooter, more fruit! Strange acid readings - like Scooter, I've never added any acid to blueberry. Quite the opposite, always adding calcium carbonate to get the acid down.
Keep us posted!


----------



## MineWine (May 12, 2019)

I appreciate your info! My main thought is that you rack after a week, or so. The frozen berries will break down pretty fast and probably create flavors to match. I understand it's not even close to dry but I've read where blueberry can sometimes get stuck and after a week it had slowed considerably. I thought on it a couple hours that day and decided to rack to the carboy. The color is very rich and the smell is wonderful so flavor must follow suit. It's impossible to gauge the final product without getting there. If it's light, or fragrant and rich, it's a lesson learned 5 gallons at a time.


----------



## Scooter68 (May 12, 2019)

Blueberries issue is mostly 'failure to launch.' Once started, unless your conditions were already borderline, things normally roll right along.
One point is that you have a potential for 15.7% ABV and a yeast that's only good up to 14% max under ideal conditions. It may ferment dry but the likelihood is more that your wine will quit fermenting before reaching an SG of 1.000. (At 1.000 your ABV is going to be about 14.3% which is considered high for most berry wines even with lots of flavor. This might work out well since with a higher ABV the flavors can be lost due to the overpowering alcohol, even with back-sweetening.

Key of course is that once the SG stops dropping and holds for 3 days or longer, your fermentation is most likely done.

Racking during fermentation is done based on SG not time. That's the biggest problem for folks who try to follow kit instructions. Fermentation is done when it's done, not when some schedule says so. I've had a fermentation of blueberries finish (SG of .990) in less than 4 days (Starting at an SG of 1.090 ) and I've had other fermentations take 10-14 days.


----------



## MineWine (May 13, 2019)

Scooter68 said:


> *Racking during fermentation is done based on SG not time*. That's the biggest problem for folks who try to follow kit instructions. Fermentation is done when it's done, not when some schedule says so. I've had a fermentation of blueberries finish (SG of .990) in less than 4 days (Starting at an SG of 1.090 ) and I've had other fermentations take 10-14 days.



Thank you for your clarification, it certainly helps a newby like myself. Even with this early racking, I feel the wine has much room for success. It has a known high ABV, as well as 7-1/2 tsp of added acid read at one point as 68% TA combined with left over sugars from yeast traits may yet equal a worthy wine.


----------



## Scooter68 (May 13, 2019)

My first wines - I just was happy not to have made vinegar. 

Key thing is patience, very few things in the normal processes need to be rushed - I like to describe finished *Fruit* wines this way:

At the end of fermentation - It's wine.
At 4 - 12 months a wine is drinkable
At 12 -24 months a wine in enjoyable
Wines older than 24 months a treasure to be shared with close friends.

I give away a lot of my wine and I make smaller batches (1 or 3 gallons) for two reasons:
1) We don't consume that much wine 1 bottle every two weeks unless we have company
2) I'm 'thrifty' so until I know it's a wine I like - I don't invest much.*

* Just bottled a 1gallon batch Pineapple - Mango wine - NOW I have to find a good source for lots of Mangoes for a 3 gallon batch


----------



## MineWine (May 14, 2019)

Day 13 - Still bubbling, tiny little bubbles. Yeast are still sensitive to light, as the tac flashlight affects the foam. The contents of the carboy are in motion. From the bottom to the top it's a maelstrom of activity with the smallest of bubbles making it to the top and leaving a layer of cotton candy. Deep, purplish hue. Wonderful smell from the top of the airlock.

No readings, I just want to let it do it's thing.

I calibrated my pH meter today with 7% and 4% solutions. Twenty minutes and 10 dunks in both containers with a water wash between. I also did a little reading about cold maceration and barrel making. I guess realtors in Napa is next.


----------



## Scooter68 (May 14, 2019)

Should be checking SG daily now. Fermentation should be finished or close to finished and a unchanging SG is your best indication of that***. Bubbles are of little use now. CO2 will do exactly what you are talking about - for weeks. 
Racking into a carboy and under an airlock is your best move unless there is lots of foam. That action will also release a lot of the CO2 you are seeing.

** *When the SG does not change for 3 days in a row. Fermentation has stopped. If the SG is above 1.000 but below 1.010 you are probably not going to get it lower without a lot of effort.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 14, 2019)

MineWine said:


> Yeast are still sensitive to light, as the tac flashlight affects the foam.



I doubt the yeast have anything to do with your observations, just the interaction of the intense light and the bubbles. I point this out only to encourage you not to be fooled later into thinking fermentation is happening after it is over, but degassing is still proceeding.


----------



## MineWine (May 16, 2019)

Thanks for the information and encouragement.

Day 14/15 - 

Measured the SG. I took the reading many times to reduce the affect of bubbles.

Yesterday 1.040
Today 1.037

So, it appears that it's still active. It tastes great, strong, fruity, a bit tart and still a little sweet.
It's still very dark. It's churning but not near as much. I'll be racking in a day or two I suspect.


----------



## MineWine (May 26, 2019)

Day 21

Still bubbling slowly. It's still very dark and there is lighter colored debris on the bottom.
It smells great, a bit tart and sweet also.

SG - 1.028

I found an ABV calculator online:
Starting SG of 1.105
Current SG of 1.028
CurrentABV 10.11%


----------



## Scooter68 (May 26, 2019)

At 1.028 it's going to be very very sweet. Might want to a add a little yeast nutrient or yeast energizer 1/4 to 1/2 tsp.

If you spin the hydrometer as you drop it into the must/testing tube the bubbles won't be a problem. Just don't wait a couple of minutes to read it.


----------



## MineWine (May 28, 2019)

Scooter68 said:


> At 1.028 it's going to be very very sweet. Might want to a add a little yeast nutrient or yeast energizer 1/4 to 1/2 tsp.
> 
> If you spin the hydrometer as you drop it into the must/testing tube the bubbles won't be a problem. Just don't wait a couple of minutes to read it.



These tips are great. When I measure SG I do it several times, washing the hydrometer between and spinning it. I don't want to doctor it any more than I have, I've already been pretty brutal. I'll continue to watch it and post results.

I guess my options are: 

It reaches dryness
It sticks somewhere between 1.028 and 1.000
If it sticks I would rack with campden, degas, let sit 24 hours and then try to restart with same type of yeast. The yeast would be started in wine from the carboy mixed thinly with water and a pinch of sugar, pitched in and then a smidgen of nutrient added.

I appreciate the input


----------



## Scooter68 (May 28, 2019)

If it stops anywhere below 1.015 - personally I'd just consider it done and let it be what it is. 1.015 - 1.010 would be a sweet wine, 1.005 - off dry and below that dry. ANY of those are not bad for a blueberry wine.

The amount of effort to restart when the SG is so close to finished is significant and as I said I would not try to do that - that's my two cents worth.


----------



## MineWine (May 29, 2019)

Well, It's sitting at 1.028. Still bubbling and smells great.

I'll rack in a day or 2 and follow my previous plan to see if I can get it dry, or close to it.

Thanks Scooter68 for your continued suggestions!


----------



## Scooter68 (May 29, 2019)

Despite it's apparently slow fermentation process I would recommend not racking into a carboy yet. Snap a plastic lid on the bucket (If it's in a bucket) and put an airlock on it.

Common headache that occurs from racking to a carboy too soon is the nefarious Foam Fountain. The racking process re-invigorates the yeast and within a few seconds to a few hours later the foam is flowing through the airlock and all over the place. I've had a couple of close encounters and was able to avoid one by removing the airlock for about 30 minutes but others have reported serious volume losses from those fountains.

The key to this entire hobby is patience - hard for me and always has been one thing I've struggled with but with wine making it's really important if you want the best wine.


----------



## MineWine (Jun 1, 2019)

Patience it is. If you notice the photo's I'm already in a glass carboy. Still bubbling away.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jun 1, 2019)

Ok then. Steady as she goes. Keep tabs on the SG - common standard - If The SG doesn't change for 3 days in a row the fermentation has stopped. 

If the SG is above 1.015 then the fermentation could be termed stalled meaning it has a potential to continue but for whatever reason is not progressing/

In doing a little research just not I saw a couple of items about the yeast you used that could suggest low performance of that yeast for blueberry wine and for finish of fermentation in a glass carboy.

One chart rates that yeast as not strongly recommended for dark fruit (Non-Grape) wines. Rating it 1 out of a possible 4 as the highest recommendation.
Another reference stated that it is not recommended for fermentation in a glass carboy.
I have no information as to why those two comments were made - it's just something I ran across in looking up the data on that yeast - "Red Star Cotes des Blancs"

As I may have also said - sometimes even though a yeast is capable of fermenting your type of fruit with your starting SG, there may be other conditions that are not well stated by the maker, that would steer you away from a given yeast. Unfortunately wine making has a lot of factors that can impact a given fermentation or combination of factors that could negatively impact a given fermentation. You might want to give consideration to adding another type of yeast to finish the fermentation if indeed it has stalled out above an acceptable SG level.


----------



## MineWine (Jun 6, 2019)

Day 35

Still bubbling. SG - 1.014 So it is again fermenting after it had stalled. It is less sweet to the taste.
It is a bit warmer then it has been the last week or so.

I'm hopeful it will reach dry.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jun 6, 2019)

Anything below 1.005 should be fine. Technically not "Dry" but in most cases you will end up sweetening that dry wine anyway. If the ending ABV based on the Starting/Ending SG is over 10% your wine should be just fine even if not 'dry.'


----------



## MineWine (Jun 7, 2019)

Its at 11.94% and it's still bubbling away.
I picked up some powdered cleaner and a spray bottle over at Pacific Brewing Supplies in San Dimas.
I'll need to scrub/clean/sanitize a carboy for the next racking.


----------



## MineWine (Jun 29, 2019)

It's now day 59.

I noticed in the past few days that the bubbling has slowed to about 1 airlock bubble per minute.

I racked into a 6 gallon carboy with 5 crushed camden tablets.

Measurements include:

SG = .996
TA = .625%
PPT Sulphuric = 4.0
PH = 3.0

It's tastes OK but tart and sharp, no longer sweet. It's not bad but it could use some time smooth. Just a little smudge in the bottom and it's still not clear.

Starting SG = 1.105, Finished SG = .996 ABV = 14.31%


----------



## Scooter68 (Jun 29, 2019)

If that top photo is your post racking picture - you have too much headspace - too much oxygen exposure. Top off the carboy with another compatible wine if possible. (Even Reisling would be a good addition) You want that wine level anywhere in the straight part of the neck of the carboy. Don't go right to the bottom of your airlock stopper or air pressure fluctuation might push wine up into the airlock itself.

Just keep tabs on it and from here on out about every 90 days rack to a fresh carboy and add k-Meta. That sharpness will dissipate as the wine ages - most of it's the CO2 (like the bite of a highly carbonated drink)


----------



## MineWine (Jul 15, 2019)

Any opinions on measurements?

SG = .996
TA = .625%
PPT Sulphuric = 4.0
PH = 3.0

Thanks!


----------



## Scooter68 (Jul 15, 2019)

Tad on the acidic side but as a new wine, I'd let it go for now. Wait at least 4-6 months before trying to obtain a reading. Too much CO2 hanging around in a new wine.

SG - It's done fermenting if it doesn't change in 3 days time.


----------



## Stop wineing (Jul 29, 2019)

Just wondering how long one would leave there blueberry starter in the primary pail before moving to the car boy with air lock, and if it is a good idea to add the airlock to the primary pail lid. Also when starting a blueberry wine does one use boiling water over frozen blueberries or do you let the water cool after boiling and dissolving sugar in it. Lastly what about using honey instead of sugar?


----------



## Scooter68 (Jul 29, 2019)

My approach is fairly simple - I heat a cup of water in a microwave for about 2-3 minutes and then stir in the sugar(2 cups). Let it sit for 5 minutes and stir again to finish dissolving the sugar. IF needed you can re-heat the mix in a microwave for about 1 - 1 1/2 minutes to finish that. 

Since I put my berries in a fermentation bag I try not to pour super hot Simple Syrup (SS) liquid on that bag but rather add the other items and mash the bag while the Simple Syrup is cooling somewhat. If the berries are frozen I would dissolve the proper amount of K-meta (or crushed campden Tablets) in a few ounces of water and pour that over the blueberries. Then the simple syrup solution - still warm can be poured over the top. Cover and let that sit overnight and mash well, take your SG & pH readings before you toss the yeast. Until the berries are thawed and well mashed you can't get a solid reliable SG reading so go a little low on the SS addition at first.

The move to a carboy is something that varies from batch to batch for me and different folks have different processes. To me the KEY is not just the SG reading, but; the amount of foaming activity you are observing. So I might move one batch at an SG of 1.020 and another at .998. BUT what I don't want is a foam fountain caused by a re-enrgized batch. Sometimes a fast ferment will bottom out at .992 - .990 before I can move it and that's fine. The key is if the activity is slowed greatly then that protective blanket is thinned out and you are better off to rack and get an airlock on it.


----------



## Stop wineing (Jul 30, 2019)

Thank you for your reply Scooter.


----------



## MineWine (Aug 29, 2019)

I racked it today into a carboy with 5 campden tablets and 1 egg white to clear it up. I tasted a sample which was a tad tart and a tad high in alcohol but good none the less. I topped off with a bottle of store bought cabernet.

To answer your questions: I move to a carboy after the fruit sinks in the primary, or the day after. I put a lid on the primary but never have used an airlock until moved into the carboy. When using frozen blueberries I poured a few gallons of boiling water over the slightly thawed berries, then topped of with tap water. I haven't ever used honey, always granulated cane sugar.

This is my fifth batch of wine and first from berries.


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 29, 2019)

With fruit wines (The only kind I make now) I always leave the fruit in until it's time to rack to a carboy. Get every last bit of flavor, color, etc from that fruit. I try to mash well before putting them in the bucket (Inside a paint straining bag) In this photo I am mashing about 1-2 lbs at at time then pouring them into the bucket with the bag. This batch was 3 gallons with 21 lbs of blueberrys 5lbs of sugar. Pitched the yeast yesterday evening (10:00PM) and had a nice foam cap on it this morning.(10:00AM) Going to step feed this batch to get the ABV up to 15-16 % if I can. Will make a nice dessert wine with a Kick your A flavor and ABV.


----------



## MineWine (Oct 16, 2019)

Day 159

I bottled today into 25 750ml bottles. Corked most and used the cork/caps on a few. The last one was not full and a bit cloudy. 
The wine was clear for the other bottles, including some clear bottles. It's got a full bluish/red color. The aroma is nice. It's high in alcohol. It has a good flavor, a bit tart, but not terrible. I think 3-6 months in the bottles will help it.


----------



## Scooter68 (Oct 16, 2019)

Sounds like a good wrapup to a batch. Did you back-sweeten it at all? 
That last bottle being cloudy suggests that another racking and about 3 more months might have helped with that remaining sediment. I've tried to stick a minimum of 9-12 months before bottling any wine. Just so much difference in the back-sweetening process that way, much easier to be more accurate.


----------



## MineWine (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi Scooter68, I agree I should have racked once more prior to bottling. I added 1 egg white two rankings ago which helped it clear up. I did not sweeten it. I'll add a picture of one of the clear bottles when I get a chance.

Now, on to the Black Currant kit!


----------



## Scooter68 (Oct 17, 2019)

20/20 hind sight. Just take it under consideration for next time around.

Ooooh Black Currant. I make it from a can of Vintner's Harvest Concentrate. Only problem I have is fermentation tends to stall on me. SOooo Next time for me I'll be doing step feeding to push it up to 15+% ABV and then sweeten it. Makes an awesome dessert wine.


----------



## MineWine (Oct 17, 2019)

That's the one I got! Check my post in Kit wines. and tell me more about your process.


----------



## Scooter68 (Oct 17, 2019)

Nothing special. I pretty much follow the recipe on the label for *a 3 gallon batch *(Gives better flavor)

Just have found in 3 batches now that I cannot get it to finish fermentation if I go too heavy on the SG right off the bat. So, as I have done now with two other wine types, I use a step feeding process. Take the SG initially to 1.080 or 1.085 Somewhere modest in final ABV range, Then as it ferments down to about 1.030 add more sugar (I always use simple syrup (SS) as there is no waiting time for the sugar to dissolve.) Then Re-measure the SG and note that rise.While a simple syrup will add 1 cup of water to your batch, that won't dilute the wine flavor to any appreciable extent when you are making a 3 gallon batch. ( I use a 2 cups sugar - 1 cup water for my SS mixture)

The good thing is that your volume loss will be less starting with a prepared juice as there is no pulp. So if you increase you starting volume to about 3 1/4 - 3 1/3 gallons you should have a full 3 gallon batch once you rack to a carboy. Find some smaller glass containers (Recently found some empty "Kombucha" bottles at recycling center and the tops fit my drilled screw on caps or the 1 gallon drilled silicone bungs just great.) Having those handy means that you can be more selective in your first racking to the carboy and put the lees into the small 12-16 ounce bottles. Place those in the fridge over night and you should see some serious settling that will allow you to reclaim more of that wine. Then you can use those bottles for topping off .... and a little early taste-testing.


----------



## MineWine (Oct 17, 2019)

Freshly Bottled


----------



## Scooter68 (Oct 18, 2019)

Very Nice!


----------

